# Telefon zu Skype weiterleiten?



## Suchfunktion (2. April 2007)

Hi!

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit (software z.B.), welche eingehende Anrufe an einen Skype-Account weiterleitet?

Es geht lediglich um eingehende Anrufe, also ich brauche keine Skype-Telefon-Nummer, sondern lediglich eine weiterleitung.

Beispiel:
Externer Anruf ---> [Meine interne Telefonanlage] ---> Mein Skype

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Was hast du denn für eine Telefonanlage?
Ich bin der Meinung das gerade wenn du externe Anrufe weiterleiten willst du eine richtige Telefonnummer von Skype brauchst.


----------



## Korki94 (3. April 2007)

Ich schätze, dass es nicht geht, dass man es einfach so weiterleitet.
Ich mein, es wäre natürlich schon praktisch.


----------



## Peter Klein (26. April 2007)

Hallo

wie schon erwähnt wurde, du brauchst eine Skype Nummer, diese nennt sich für dein Anliegen Skype In und dann würd ich einfach hingehen, jenachdem welche Anlage du hast, diese Anrufe auf diese Nummer umleiten lassen, das müsste en.

Ne andere Möglichkeit hast du leider net.

Peter


----------



## Suchfunktion (27. April 2007)

Schade.. Ich dachte, man koennte evtl. der Telefonanlage evtl. einen Skypeaccount freigeben, ueber den es den Anruf dann weiterleitet.
Man benoetigt ja lediglich eine Schnittstelle zwischen Telefonanlage und Skype-Client, welche fuer den Anrufer einen Skype-User "emuliert" und anstelle des Mikrofons dann die eingehenden Signale an den Empfaenger weiterleitet (und das selbe dann in die andere Richtung)!?

Beispiel:
[Anrufer] -> [Telefonanlage] -> [Schnittstelle:Skypeuser-Emulation] -> [Skype:Empfaenger]

Hmm... Also unmoeglich ist es nicht.. *gruebel*

Schwierig wird es nur, wenn ein Anruf auf verschiedene Accounts geleitet werden soll, falls Person A bereits per Skype+Telefonanlage am telefonieren ist.

[Anrufer] -> [Telefonanlage] -> [Skype:Empfaengerverfuegbarkeit] -> [Skype:Empfaengerzuordnung] -> [Schnittstelle:Skypeauser-Emulation] -> [Skype:Empfaenger]

Wobei das auch machbar sein sollte..

Ich glaub ich werd mich mal ein bisschen in C und C++ einarbeiten muessen,
um mal zu schauen, ob sowas ueberhaupt moeglich ist und mit wieviel Aufwand ;-)

Theoretisch muesste dafuer ein spezieller Skype-Client entwickelt werden.
Das ganze wuerde definitiv einfacher gehen, wenn der Skype-Kram Opensource waer :-(

Oder gibt es bereits detailierte Verbindungsaufbau- und Uebertragunsinformationen fuer Skype?


----------

